# Hanford's Balsam of Myrrh Poison



## deenodean (Jun 13, 2012)

Picked this up at an antique shop on the weekend..it say's POISON on the label but not on the bottle. The label is almost off but I'll glue it back on. The bottle is a mini 12 sided one, 1st mini 12 sider I ever saw. Seem almost goes to the top but stops at the shoulder.  They forgot to mention on the label that Methyl Hydrate is also good for gas line antifreeze. [] What amazes me is that this stuff is still on the market...


----------



## deenodean (Jun 13, 2012)

anyone know what UAS stands for?


----------



## epackage (Jun 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> anyone know what UAS stands for?


 I think you're mistaking a mark on the label for an "A", I read it as "Made and sold in the U.S. since 1846"...


----------



## deenodean (Jun 15, 2012)

you are right epackage... it looks like this... ' made and sold in the U.  S.  since 1846

 here is the history ...

 http://www.hanford.com/history.html


----------

